# divisões de uma casa,



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Como posso dizer esta pergunta em espanhol:

Quantas divisões tem a sua casa (cozinha, casa de banho, sala, quartos, etc.)?

Mt obrigada,


----------



## Mangato

Podemos decir cuantas habitaciones,  pero en este caso no suelen contarse cocina y baños.  También  es frecuente decicir

_¿Cuantos huecos tiene esa casa?_


----------



## Tomby

Em espanhol de Espanha:
Recibidor = o primeiro que se encontra trás a porta de entrada, também se chama _hall_ e às vezes "vestíbulo".
Pasillo = corredor
Cocina = cozinha
Baño = casa de banho
Habitación de matrimonio [habitación doble] = quarto de casal
Habitación [cuarto] = quarto
Cuarto [Sala] de estar = quarto para ver TV (exemplo)
Comedor [salón, salón-comedor, _comedor-living_] = sala de jantar
Terraza = varanda
Galería = sacada interior normalmente junto à cozinha.
Patio = pátio ou logradouro
Jardín = jardim
Patio de luces = Pátio onde coincidem todos os apartamentos [geralmente as _galerías_] de um edifício para ventilação e luz natural.

Espero que sirva!


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Muito obrigada aos dois!


----------



## andre luis

Patio de luces (Pátio de luzes),nunca ouvi no Brasil,apesar de constar em alguns textos de Portugal.


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

En Argentina no usamos la palabra "hueco" para las habitaciones; "hueco" como sustantivo es como decir un pequeño pozo o agujero o algo que puede contener otra cosa, como el "hueco de la mano" . Se suele preguntar "Cuántos ambientes tiene?" para especificar la cantidad de dormitorios y el living y/o el comedor. Esto en el caso de departamentos; generalmente para casas solo se pregunta la cantidad de dormitorios, ó cuartos ó habitaciones porque se da por entendido que hay cocina y baño. La palabra "habitaciones" se presta a confusión; es mejor llamar "cuartos" o "dormitorios" a los ambientes destinados al descanso ya que habitación puede ser cualquier ambiente de la casa. Espero aclararte un poco el panorama. Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

Reina Aspidistra said:


> En Argentina no usamos la palabra "hueco" para las habitaciones; "hueco" como sustantivo es como decir un pequeño pozo o agujero o algo que puede contener otra cosa, como el "hueco de la mano" . Se suele preguntar "Cuántos ambientes tiene?" para especificar la cantidad de dormitorios y el living y/o el comedor. Esto en el caso de departamentos; generalmente para casas solo se pregunta la cantidad de dormitorios, ó cuartos ó habitaciones porque se da por entendido que hay cocina y baño. La palabra "habitaciones" se presta a confusión; es mejor llamar "cuartos" o "dormitorios" a los ambientes destinados al descanso ya que habitación puede ser cualquier ambiente de la casa. Espero aclararte un poco el panorama. Saludos.


Yo en España tampoco he oído nunca la palabra "hueco" para referirse a una habitación. Sí, por ejemplo, la he oído para referirse a un hueco bajo una escalera aprovechable para "trastero" o "despensa".
Ciertamente olvidé nombrar la palabra "dormitorio", que se utiliza igual o más que "cuarto" o "habitación". La palabra "ambiente" aquí no es muy usual pero en ocasiones se utiliza.
Cuando se da información sobre una casa (o apartamento) se suele decir "_tiene 4 habitaciones, 2 dobles_" y se refiere que "hay 4 cuartos o dormitorios, en 2 de ellos caben dos camas", el resto, cocina, comedor, etc. se da por supuesto.
En Portugal tengo entendido que cuando una persona dice que vende un apartamento T4 está indicando que dicha vivienda _tiene 4 cuartos, *incluído* el comedor_; así tenemos el T3, el T2, el T1 y el T0 que sería lo que en España se denomina "estudio".
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Si preguntas "Cuántas habitaciones tiene?" te responderán la cantidad de dormitorios (2,3,4).Si preguntas"Qué habitaciones tiene?" te responderán el tipo de ambiente (living, comedor, cocina, baño, dormitorios, etc.)La palabra "habitaciones" vale para ambientes cerrados; el balcón o el patio de una vivienda no se consideran "habitaciones".  Saludos!!!!!


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Obrigada. É que eu quero dar uma aula sobre as partes que uma casa pode ter, como  por exemplo: esta casa que estamos vendo (no livro) tem dois quartos, 2 casas de banho, 1 sala de estar e de jantar, 1 quintal, e uma marquise. Será que posso referir-me a elas como "partes de la vivienda", ou, "apartados de la vivienda"?

Obrigada,


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

"Partes de la vivienda" è corretu"Las distintas partes de una vivienda son: living, comedor, baño, etc."Até a proxima!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

"Cuántos ambientes tiene la casa?" estaría bien; pero alguien comentó por ahí y es correcto, que por "abmientes" no son entendidos baño ni cocina porque son partes tácitas, se entiende que todas las casas/departamentos tienen un baño y cocina salvo que se aclare lo contrario (baño difícil que no tenga, aunque sea uno mínimo siempre hay, y cocina, salvo que sea una oficina, por más diminuta y poco práctica que sea, todas las viviendas tienen). Por lo tanto, para poder formular la pregunta y que ésta se refiera a todos los ambientes, incluídos los implícitos, podrías extender la pregunta: "Cuántos ambientes tiene la casa? Tiene baño y cocina completos?". Esto puede ser práctico para una persona buscando vivienda donde necesite las especificaciones, pero si es para responder un punto de un examen, está complicada... Es decir, preguntar "cómo está subdividida la casa, incluyendo todos los ambientes" es una pregunta gramaticalmente correcta, pero rara, nadie lo preguntaría así ya que suena medio extraño; no obstante, encuadraría muy bien a un punto de un examen donde te soliciten formular esa pregunta específica en español.


----------



## Tomby

kriterio_abroad_uk said:


> Obrigada. É que eu quero dar uma aula sobre as partes que uma casa pode ter, como por exemplo: esta casa que estamos vendo (no livro) tem dois quartos, 2 casas de banho, 1 sala de estar e de jantar, 1 quintal, e uma marquise. Será que posso referir-me a elas como "partes de la vivienda", ou, "apartados de la vivienda"?
> 
> Obrigada,


Sim. Se estas coisas são partes da habitação, sim.
Em Espanha dizemos:
- quintal = _huerto, parcela_
- marquise = _galería cubierta_
- alpendre = _porche_
Estas coisas pertencem a uma casa (moradia). Os apartamentos (pisos_, _em Espanha_)_ de um condomínio (_finca, _em Espanha_)_ normalmente não têm de estas coisas.
Outras partes de uma casa são: 
- _buhardilla (desván)_: águas-furtadas ou sótão 
- _sótano (bodega)_: cave, sub-rés-do-chão o subsolo

Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## andre luis

Sótano seria porão no Brasil,não?


----------



## okporip

andre luis said:


> Sótano seria porão no Brasil,não?


 
exatamente... um falso cognato.

Aproveitando o ensejo: _en Paraguay, a los ambientes destinados al descanso suele llamarse "*piezas*"._


----------



## almufadado

andre luis said:


> Sótano seria porão no Brasil,não?



No Norte de Portugal também vai ouvir "sotão" com o sentido de "estabelecimento comercial situado abaixo do nível da rua".


----------



## Askin girl

¿entonces se puede decir que un departamento que tiene dos dormitorios tiene, en realidad, dos ambientes? ¿sería equivalente? Gracias!


----------



## zema

Askin girl said:


> ¿entonces se puede decir que un departamento que tiene dos dormitorios tiene, en realidad, dos ambientes? ¿sería equivalente? Gracias!


  Hola, Askin girl! No te respondieron todavía porque no queda muy en claro si lo preguntás con relación al español o al portugués. Supongo que te referirás al portugués, ¿no?  
Pero, de todos modos, si decimos que tiene dos ambientes, es porque tiene _únicamente_ dos ambientes (aparte de cocina y baño). Sería raro que ambos fueran dormitorios, sólo se me ocurre posible en una posada, un hotel, una pensión…

  A lo que por acá llamamos _departamento “dos ambientes”_, en Brasil le suelen decir _apartamento “quarto e sala”_.

  Para un departamento de dos dormitorios yo diría “_um apartamento de dois quartos_/_dormitórios_”, pero mejor si te responde algún nativo.


----------

